# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Πρόβλημα ενεργοποίησης iPhone 5

## babisko

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά

Τον Απρίλιο του 2013 αγόρασα μια συσκευή iPhone 5 16GB λευκή από κατάστημα ΟΤΕ. Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή μετά από λίγους μήνες εμφάνισε καμένα pixels με αποτέλεσμα να παραδοθεί στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ από όπου αγοράστηκε, για επισκευή. Μετά από αναμονή ενός μηνός και κάτι, αντικαταστάθηκε με refurbished (επισκευασμένη) συσκευή που από την αρχή παρουσίαζε πρόβλημα με το wifi, με αποτέλεσμα την εκ νέου αποστολή της στο service, αναμονή για 1 ακόμη και πλέον μήνα και τελικά αντικατάστασή της με άλλη refurbished.
Στις 2/1/2015 έκανα reset στη συσκευή μου. Κατά την ενεργοποίηση όμως, η συσκευή αναφέρει ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει την κάρτα SIM εμφανίζοντας το παρακάτω μήνυμα στην οθόνη του:

«Η κάρτα SIM δεν είναι έγκυρη
Η κάρτα SIM που έχετε εισάγει αυτή τη στιγμή σε αυτό το iPhone είναι από φορέα που δεν υποστηρίζεται στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής ενεργοποίησης που έχει εκχωρηθεί επί του παρόντος από τον διακομιστή ενεργοποίησης. Αυτό δεν αποτελεί ζήτημα υλισμικού του iPhone. Εισαγάγετε άλλη κάρτα SIM από υποστηριζόμενο φορέα ή ζητείστε από τον φορέα σας να ξεκλειδώσει αυτό το iPhone. Επικοινωνήστε με την Apple για περισσότερες πληροφορίες»

Μετά από επικοινωνία με την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της COSMOTE ( 13838 )  και την προτροπή για επίσκεψη και αντικατάσταση της κάρτας SIM, επισκέφτηκα το κατάστημα ΟΤΕ και δοκίμασα άλλη καινούργια κάρτα SIM με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Δεύτερη επίσκεψη την ίδια μέρα στο κατάστημα «ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ», αλλά η απάντηση ήταν ότι η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή πρέπει να είναι αγορασμένη στο εξωτερικό και για το πρόβλημά μας να απευθυνθείτε στον ΟΤΕ.
Από τον ΟΤΕ μου έγινε πρόταση να στείλω την συσκευή ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ για service. 
Συμπλήρωσα την φόρμα επικοινωνίας στο site της cosmote, όπου και ανέφερα το πρόβλημα αυτό και ζήτησα να αντικατασταθεί η συσκευή με άλλη και μάλιστα καινούργια, χωρίς κλειδώματα και προβλήματα ή επιστροφή των χρημάτων μου και περιμένω απάντηση.
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας πάνω στο πρόβλημα αυτό, όπως και ενέργειες που πρέπει να κάνω

ΥΓ. Την ίδια ανάρτηση έκανα και εδώ

----------


## leosedf

Ινστιτούτο καταναλωτή και στείλτους τα ίδια. Σωστά πιστεύω έπραξες και αφού έκανες ακόμη και αντικατάσταση sim να απαιτήσεις καινούριο μετά από τόση ταλαιπωρία. Γιατί με τα ανακατασκευασμένα δεν παίζει.

----------


## elektronio

Φίλε μου έμπλεξες, αλλά αυτό θα το έχεις ήδη καταλάβει.
Δυστυχώς οι χαμένες ώρες και οι αναμονές δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποζημειωθούν.

Σχετικά με την συσκευή κατά την άποψή μου θα πρέπει αρχικά να απαιτήσεις καινούρια, όπως ήδη έχεις αναφέρει, αποκλειστικά και χωρίς να συμφωνήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση. Επειδή οι υπάλληλοι δεν μπορούν να δώσουν λύση ζήτησε να μιλήσεις με προϊστάμενο και ρώτησε τον πως μπορεί να γίνει αντικατάσταση.

Αν σου αρνηθούν την αντικατάσταση θα πρέπει να στείλεις προς τον ΟΤΕ εξώδικο με πλήρη περιγραφή του προβλήματος και αίτημα ικανοποίησης της απαίτησης αντικατάστασης. (Σημείωση: το εξώδικο είναι επίσημο έγγραφο που λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπόψη από το δικαστήριο σε περίπτωση δικαστικής διεκδίκησης) 
Ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στην υπηρεσία προστασίας του καταναλωτή. Από εκεί θα πάρεις συμβουλές και δωρεάν νομική κάλυψη. (για το τελευταίο δεν το έχω κάνει προσωπικά αλλά έχω ακούσει από άλλους)

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάρεις και μια ακόμη συσκευή γιατί η πορεία αυτή είναι μακριά.

----------


## xlife

Τα iphone αντιπροσωπεύονται στην Ελλάδα απο την infoquest,  και απ όσο είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω δεν γίνεται ποτέ αλλαγή με καινούριο βάση οδηγίας απο την apple εκτός και αν υπάρχει έλλειψη refurbished.Εννοείτε οτι δεν επιστρέφονται χρήματα απο την infoquest/apple αλλά είναι στο χέρι του καταστήματος που το πουλάει, στην παρούσα φάση ο ΟΤΕ. Πιστεύω οτι είσαι πολύ άτυχος γιατί έχω δεί πολλά refurbished απο αλλαγή απο την infoquest και είναι εντάξει. Πάντως δε χάνεις τίποτα να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο και στην infoquest εαν έχεις κάποιο απο τα imei/serial number η κάποιο στοιχείο ταυτοποίησης των κινητών και να ρωτήσεις. Έχουν αναλυτικό αρχείο των επισκευών και των βλαβών. Ακόμη μπορείς να παρακάμπτεις τον ΟΤΕ, και όταν έχεις κάποια βλάβη να το στέλνεις εσύ απευθείας στην infoquest οπότε κερδίζεις πολύ χρόνο απο τα πάρε δώσε των καταστημάτων.

----------


## babisko

Επανέρχομαι με νεώτερα

Πήρα την απάντηση της Cosmote και με πρότειναν να το ενεργοποιήσω μέσω iTunes, (λες και δεν το ήξερα αυτό, το είχα δοκιμάσει, μακάρι να γινότανε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα) διαφορετικά την εκ νέου αποστολή στο service του Γερμανού. Στην επιστολή αναφέρει τους αριθμούς αναφοράς βλαβών και ότι έγιναν ισάριθμες αλλαγές συσκευών με νέους imei.

Η συσκευή στάλθηκε στην Info Quest. Σε επικοινωνία όμως μαζί τους (προς τιμή τους αυτοί επικοινώνησαν ΑΜΕΣΑ μαζί μου, να τα λέμε και αυτά, όχι μόνο τα στραβά) αναφέρουν ότι ενώ για την πρώτη αλλαγή ενημερώθηκε η κεντρική βάση της APPLE, για την δεύτερη (τελευταία) δεν ενημερώθηκε η βάση, με αποτέλεσμα η APPLE και κατ΄επέκταση τα επισκευαστικά κέντρα που έχουν πρόσβαση σ αυτήν. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ο Γερμανός (το επισκευαστικό κέντρο του ομίλου ΟΤΕ) λέει ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να ενημερωθεί η βάση, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν και τέτοια κουλά. Με "μάλωσαν" μάλιστα γιατί έστειλα την συσκευή στην Info Quest και δεν την έστειλα σ αυτούς. Όταν τους ζήτησα να επικεντρωθούν στο πρόβλημα μου, για την επισκευή της συσκευής και την μη καταχώρηση της τελευταίας στην βάση, με πρότειναν να ζητήσω από την Info Quest να επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους για να τους εξηγήσουν. Επίσης να πάρω την συσκευή από την INFO QUEST και να την στείλω στο δικό τους service.
Η τελευταία επικοινωνία με τον Γερμανό ήταν χθες βράδυ που με πήρε κάποιος από το τεχνικό τους τμήμα, όπως ανέφερε και μου είπε τα παραπάνω. Επειδή κάπου μίλησε κάπως, (σαν να του χρωστούσα, σαν να τους ενόχλησα, δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο) του ζήτησα όλα αυτά να μου τα δώσει εγγράφως. Η απάντησή του; Δεν γίνεται να τα δώσω εγγράφως αυτά που λέω. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να τα δώσει γραπτά αυτά που λέει και εννοείται ότι είναι η επίσημη θέση της εταιρίας;
Περιμένω την Δευτέρα να επικοινωνήσω με την INFO QUEST για να δω τι θα με προτείνουν και αυτοί.
Εγώ πάντως θα στείλω μια επιστολή στον Γερμανό και θα τους ζητήσω να μου απαντήσουν εγγράφως όλα αυτά. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι είναι η αποστολή όλων αυτών στην ίδια την APPLE και θα περιμένω την απάντησή της. 

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας για τον "κολοσσό" ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ-COSMOTE-OTE κλπ και ίσως και για την ίδια την APPLE τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα προϊόντα της και τους συνεργάτες της εδώ στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## picdev

Φιλε μου κακως το εστειλες στο γερμανο, καταγγελια στην   apple για την ολη κατασταση . Να το γραψεις στα αγγλικα. Θα σου απαντησουν σιγουρα. Κανε και μια καταγγελια σε κανενα blog του τυπου  techblog και ια δεις πως θα βαλουν την ουρα στα σκελια

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα φιλε μου,

πρωτα απο ολα περαστικα σου και καλο κουραγιο, ετοιμασου για ταλαιπωρια. Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει επισημα apple στην Ελλαδα με αποτελεσμα να γινεται πανικος στο service. Τα καναλια εισαγωγης των συσκευων ειναι οι παροχοι και η infoquest με δικο τους service η καθε μια. Cosmote-Γερμανος, Voda/Wind-Arvato, Infoquest-Infoquest. Οντως  η επισημη οδηγια απο την apple ειναι οτι οι συσκευες δεν επισκευαζονται αλλα αντικαθιστονται και αυτο ειναι που ξερουν οι περισσοτεροι. Αυτο που δεν ξερουν οπως ειπες, ειναι οτι αντικαθιστονται με ανακατασκευασμενη η καινουρια ισης η μεγαλυτερης αξιας. Αυτο σημαινει οτι θα φας το μεταχειρισμενο της ζωης σου, εκτος αν αξιωθει ο παροχος να το ανταλλαξει με καινουριο μιας και το sevice θα εχει παντα μεταχειρισμενο να σου πασαρει. Το service θα συνεχισει να δινει επισκευασμενα μεχρι να πεις οτι ειναι οκ. Με καταγγελιες και τα σχετικα θα βγαλεις ακρη αλλα οταν θα παρεις το iphone στα χερια σου καινουριο θα εχει βγει το iphone 7.

Ευχομαι να βγω ψευτης και να σου δωσουν καινουριο την επομενη φορα. 


Το μονο που θελω να συμπληρωσω και δεν παει για σενα ειναι οτι οταν θελουμε να σκασουμε 600+ καλο ειναι να βλεπουμε τι εγγυηση μας δινουν. Στην Ελλαδα οι iphone συσκευες εχουν την χειροτερη εγγυηση και εχω μπολικα παραδειγματα γι' αυτην!!!!!

----------


## babisko

Τα νεώτερα και το αίσιο τέλος της περιπέτειας αυτής.
Η συσκευή επιστράφηκε από την Info Quest, πληρώθηκαν τα μεταφορικά, η αντικαταβολή και η "διάγνωση" (θα καταλάβετε γιατί τα εισαγωγικά).
Επικοινωνήσαμε με την Apple, νομίζω κάπου Ιρλανδία, όπου αποδείχτηκε ότι η συσκευή για κάποιο λόγο ήταν κλειδωμένη στην κεντρική βάση της Apple, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί. Η αντιμετώπιση με όσους μιλήσαμε από την Apple; ΆΨΟΓΟΙ!!!! ΕΥΓΕΝΈΣΤΑΤΟΙ!!! ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΌΤΑΤΟΙ!!!!! Μας ζήτησαν να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε την ενεργοποίηση, μετά το ξεκλείδωμα που έγινε από αυτούς, έγινε η ενεργοποίηση και η αναβάθμιση του λειτουργικού, ξαναπήραν τηλέφωνο αφού έγιναν όλες οι εργασίες αυτές, περίμεναν να ξανακάνουμε reset στην συσκευή μήπως και έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα που ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε, μας ζήτησαν συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία, αν και δεν φταίγανε αυτοί. Στην ερώτηση γιατί πιστεύετε ότι έγινε αυτό το κλείδωμα, η απάντηση ήταν ότι στο service έκαναν κάποιο λάθος στην ενημέρωση του λογισμικού, κάποια λάθος παράμετρο πέρασαν κατά το φλασάρισμα και κλείδωσε. Να θυμίσω ότι αυτήν την εργασία την έκανε το "επισκευαστικό κέντρο" ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ. Η δε Info Quest έκανε διάγνωση πρόβλημα και αντικατάσταση του SIM Reader και ζητούσε 325+ € για την επισκευή. Κανένας από τα δυο service δεν σκέφτηκε ή δεν επικοινώνησε με την μαμά εταιρία να ρωτήσει γιατί κλπ, ούτε και μπήκε στον κόπο να κάνει μερικά κλικ και να δει το status της συσκευής ότι ήταν locked (brick είπαν αν θυμάμαι καλά από την Apple).
Αυτές είναι οι μεγάλες εταιρίες ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ και Info Quest, αυτή είναι η αντιμετώπιση του πελάτη στο service των συσκευών. Παραδέχομαι ότι στην Info Quest ήταν πολύ πιο συνεργάσιμοι, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα τους έριξε και αυτούς στα μάτια μου. Η εύκολη λύση, πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι - αλλάζει SIM Reader, μήπως αυτοί θα πλήρωναν τα 325+ €; Καλά, όσον αφορά τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ, δεν θα σχολιάσω την συμπεριφορά τους, απαξιώ, δεν χρειάζεται να ξοδέψω ούτε το σάλιο μου για να τους φτύσω (για να μην τους ματιάσετε φυσικά, μην πάει το μυαλό σας αλλού χαχαχαχα)

----------


## leosedf

Κοίτα η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω λερώσει ποτέ τα χέρια μου με Apple και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι και reader να άλλαζαν δε θα γινόταν κάτι.

----------


## picdev

απλά καθηστεριμένοι , και ακόμα πιο καθηστεριμένοι επειδή δεν αναγνωρίζουν το λάθος τους.
Στην infoquest το είπες?  :Lol:  325ε για μία απλή ενεργοποίηση.
Τώρα ολοι αυτοί ειναι εξουσιοδοτημενα σερβις?

----------

